

Nosotek -- North Korean software development - drinian
http://www.nosotek.com/

======
drinian
The most incredible part is that they developed two mobile phone games, "Big
Lebowski Bowling" and "Men in Black: Alien Assault"... for a company that
later became part of News Corp.

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-09-06/kim-jong-il-
bowls-f...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-09-06/kim-jong-il-bowls-for-
murdoch-dollars-with-video-games-made-in-north-korea.html)

